# Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin August


*Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung​*
Ein erneutes Beispiel für die Kompetenz der im DAFV organisierten Landesverbände - meines Wissens war da auch der Bundesverband unterstützend mit tätig - ist der folgenden Pressemeldung zu entnehmen:



> Kassel, 30. Juli 2014
> 
> K+S-Presseinformation
> 
> ...



*Nochmal zum Verständnis der Kompetenz im DAFV:*



> *Seinen Eilantrag reichte der Verband aber erst über ein Jahr nach Inkrafttreten der Einleiterlaubnis ein.
> 
> Die Kosten des Verfahrens wurden dem Kläger auferlegt.*



Zügiges und zielgerichtetes Arbeiten scheint also im Landesverband der Hessenfischer genauso zu Hause zu sein wie im Bundesverband DAFV..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## mathei (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*

also für angler wird nix getan und jetzt blamiert man sich auch im bereich des naturschutzes. ich sag mal lieber nix.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*

Nicht, dass mich das alles wirklich wundern würde..............

Davon ab ist davon weder bei www.DAFV.de noch bei www.Hessenfischer.net was zu lesen...


----------



## Smanhu (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*

War grad auch erstaunt bzgl. des Eilantrags gegen die Einleiterlaubnis. 
Es gab so 2010-11 ne Initiative in Niedersachsen (wegen der Weser), die versucht haben das Einleiten dieser salzhaltigen Brühe von K&S zu verhindern. Da war das Verfahren noch am Laufen. Ich glaub anfang letztes Jahr oder Ende vorletztes Jahr stand dann in den ganzen Käseblättchen dort oben, dass die K&S die Erlaubnis erteilt bekommen hat, die Brühe einzuleiten.
Also der Drops ist schon längst gelutscht!
Vielleicht hätten die Schnarchnasen mal Zeitung lesen sollen 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*



> Die Kosten des Verfahrens wurden dem Kläger auferlegt.


Ob das irgendwann mal auftaucht, was die da an Kohle der Zahler, der organisierten Angelfischer, versenkt haben?


----------



## kati48268 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*

Das Urteil ist nicht fair.
_Nur_ 1 Jahr danach; das ist schaizzeschnell für einen Anglerverband!

Und by the way; es war zwar für die (kostenpflichtige) Tonne, aber sie haben etwas getan!
:vik:
Das ist weit mehr als man aus Erfahrung erwarten darf.



_OT:_
_Dann gibt es also auch noch Hoffnung auf all die Anfragen an BV, Präsidentin, LVs per AB-email._
_Sie sind vermutlich in Bearbeitung und Antwort kommt 2019-2029 rum._
_




_


----------



## Deep Down (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Es gab so 2010-11 ne Initiative in Niedersachsen (wegen der Weser), die versucht haben das Einleiten dieser salzhaltigen Brühe von K&S zu verhindern. Da war das Verfahren noch am Laufen. Ich glaub anfang letztes Jahr oder Ende vorletztes Jahr stand dann in den ganzen Käseblättchen dort oben, dass die K&S die Erlaubnis erteilt bekommen hat, die Brühe einzuleiten.
> Also der Drops ist schon längst gelutscht!
> Vielleicht hätten die Schnarchnasen mal Zeitung lesen sollen



In Niedersachsen ist da noch gar nichts gelutscht! 

Dort ist der  LSFV in dieser Sache im Vorfeld bereits aktiv tätig!

Das Verwerflich an der Hessen Geschichte ist nicht, dass der Eilantrag erst ein Jahr nach Inkrafttreten der Erlaubnis eingereicht worden ist, sondern erst die Kombination, dass dort bereits seit Anfang Dezember 2012 Kenntnis über die Erteilung vorlag, macht es erst dazu!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das Verwerflich an der Hessen Geschichte ist nicht, dass der Eilantrag erst ein Jahr nach Inkrafttreten der Erlaubnis eingereicht worden ist, sondern erst die Kombination, dass dort bereits seit Anfang Dezember 2012 Kenntnis über die Erteilung vorlag, macht es erst dazu!


Habe nichts anderes behauptet und sehe das genauso.

Meine ich ja mit "zügiger und zielgerichteter Arbeitsweise wie beim Bundesverband auch"..


----------



## Deep Down (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*

Thomas, dass Du das so meinst ist klar, aber manch anderen muss man das deutlich genug ins Stammbuch schreiben!|supergri


----------



## Purist (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*

Verstehe ich die Geschichte falsch? Das Werra Problem gibt's seit etwa 100 Jahren, gegen K+S hat letztlich noch niemand vor Gericht gewonnen, im Gegenteil. Ob mal mehr oder weniger eingeleitet wurde, lag nicht am Fischbestand, sondern hing mit der Trinkwasserversorgung oder der jeweiligen Konjunktur zusammen. Seit 2007 wird wieder vermehrt eingeleitet, nun eben noch ein bischen mehr. 
Dummer Verband? Jo, die haben geschlafen, ist in dem Fall aber völlig nebensächlich, weil es nichts an dem Problem ändert, geändert hätte, wenn sie schneller gewesen wären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*

Stimmt, es zeigt nur wieder einmal mehr die "Kompetenz" im DAFV........


----------



## mathei (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*



Purist schrieb:


> Verstehe ich die Geschichte falsch? Das Werra Problem gibt's seit etwa 100 Jahren, gegen K+S hat letztlich noch niemand vor Gericht gewonnen, im Gegenteil. Ob mal mehr oder weniger eingeleitet wurde, lag nicht am Fischbestand, sondern hing mit der Trinkwasserversorgung oder der jeweiligen Konjunktur zusammen. Seit 2007 wird wieder vermehrt eingeleitet, nun eben noch ein bischen mehr.
> Dummer Verband? Jo, die haben geschlafen, ist in dem Fall aber völlig nebensächlich, weil es nichts an dem Problem ändert, geändert hätte, wenn sie schneller gewesen wären.


wenn das deiner meinung nach so ist, warum haben sie denn geklagt. um sich zu profilieren und schitt auf die kohle der angler dabei ?


----------



## Purist (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*



mathei schrieb:


> wenn das deiner meinung nach so ist, warum haben sie denn geklagt. um sich zu profilieren und schitt auf die kohle der angler dabei ?



Um überhaupt etwas, wenn auch völlig Aussichtsloses, zu tun? Scheinen ja nicht viele überhaupt getan zu haben, deutsche protestieren scheinbar lieber gegen Bahnhofsneubauten, Stadtbaumabholzung und das Atom, als gegen weitere Verseuchung von derart kaputten Gewässern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*

Dieses dilettantische Vorgehen zeigt einfach die Kompetenz dieses Verbandes - nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger..


----------



## Purist (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dieses dilettantische Vorgehen zeigt einfach die Kompetenz dieses Verbandes - nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger..



Mag sein, ansonsten sehe ich da eher: Besser spät als nie bzw. überhaupt nichts getan.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*

Besser endlich einmal was richtig machen, als immer nur "Kompetenz" produzieren..

Nur tun reicht nicht für eine gute Lobbyarbeit, man muss es auch richtig machen..

Noch dazu hats denen ja nicht gereicht, vom erstem Gericht eine verdonnert zu kriegen, sie brauchten das ja nochmal bestätigt..

Da wünscht man sich - wie bei Politikern, die auch sinnlos Steuergelder verbraten - dass die für das verwendete Geld auch mal gerade stehen müssten..


----------



## Peter61 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*

Hallo Thomas,

ich muss hier mal ne Lanze brechen.
Die Werra ist nicht das einzigste Verfahren.
Zum anderen passiert es unter Umständen auch, dass solche Sachen in einem Anzeiger veröffentlicht werden. Normal werden beteiligte Verbände angeschrieben. Dann heist es aufmerksam das Juristen und Dipl. Biologendeutsch zu lesen und zwar an die 200 Seiten.  

Ich kenne das bspw hier vom Main. Ob es um eine weitere Turbine geht, ob es um Bottemgalleriem Z-Rohr oder weiterer Flussvertiefung und Verbreiterung geht.
Zum einen die Zeit finden zum aufmerksamen lesen und zum anderen das verstehen als Nichtjurist mit den juristischen Möglichkeiten. 

An anderer Stele kämpft man gegen die Turbinenschäden von Groß- und Kleinwasserkraftanlagen. Vor kurzem gab es hier ein Positionspapier dazu.
Wenn das Positionspapier nicht bekannt ist, kann ich das gerne mal zukommen lassen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## mathei (11. August 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*



Peter61 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ich muss hier mal ne Lanze brechen.
> Die Werra ist nicht das einzigste Verfahren.
> ...


was für ein quatsch. wenn ich selber keine ahnung habe, muß ich mir einen fachanwalt nehmen. so und nicht anders. sieht man ja was bei raus kommt. #q


----------



## Peter61 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Landesverband Hessen blamiert sich bei Gerichtsverhandlung*

Mathei, denke nicht dass das Götter im Anzug sind. (Meine die Anwälte)
Stundensätze bis 350€. Und von Gut bis ... ist alles dabei.
Hatten auch einen Anwalt, der in ner Wohnanlage Fristen versäumt hat für Bauschäden und Brandschutz. Ging nur um 600T€. Mussten dann über einen anderen Anwalt diesen Anwalt in Regress nehmen, was mit Vergleich und etwas über 200T€ ausging.
Nicht für jedes Verfahren rennt man gleich zum Anwalt. Alleine die Beratungsgebühr berechnet aus dem Streitwert ist eine Summe. Dazu kommen noch Gebühren für Gutachten ect. Auch angestelltes Personal kostet Lohn und Nebenkosten.
Es wird leider immer mehr über das geredet was nicht ist als das was ist.


----------

